
MDN: Cool URL tricks - cleverjake
http://www.bitstampede.com/2012/08/09/kuma-cool-url-tricks/
======
humaknlght
I don't understand how "Error establishing a database connection" is a cool
URL trick.

------
mooism2
Could someone please change the title to make clear that these only apply to
the Mozilla Developer Network wiki, and not general purpose URLs. Not
everybody knows what MDN stands for.

~~~
hk__2
Really?
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=mdn...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=mdn&start=0)

~~~
mooism2
I'm not sure what you hoped to show with that link. It gives me 11 results for
“mdn”, one of which concerns “mDNS”, and at least one of the others is from
the _Mac_ Developer Network.

At most 9 links from HN to the Mozilla Developer Network, over the course of
over a year.

------
hk__2
IMO they should use more RESTful URIs, like `/foo.json` and `/bar.raw` (or
even `/bar/raw`) instead of `/foo$json` and `/bar?raw`. Github does that.

~~~
ubernostrum
I am unsure how the delimiter between the resource name and the requested
content-type can be more or less "RESTful".

